# dmnotifyd



## Paramark (Jul 18, 2005)

After installing Apple's 10.4.6 upgrade I got the following dialog box message: 

Confirm Application Change  dmnotifyd has been updated. Do you want to allow the new version to access the same keychain items (such as passwords) as the previous version? The change is permanent and affects all keychain items used by dmnotifyd.

What is this? What will happen if I say yes?

25+ years on the Mac and I can't keep up. Any help will be appreciated. 
Thanks, 
Richard


----------



## abubakar_119 (Apr 5, 2006)

Paramark said:


> After installing Apple's 10.4.6 upgrade I got the following dialog box message:
> 
> Confirm Application Change  dmnotifyd has been updated. Do you want to allow the new version to access the same keychain items (such as passwords) as the previous version? The change is permanent and affects all keychain items used by dmnotifyd.
> 
> ...


Its for you. http://forums.macnn.com/showthread.php?t=254472 
you can get information from here.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

does that mean dn not identified?


----------

